# Cancer treatment advice for 13yr old golden



## Daniellesque (Sep 13, 2017)

Our female golden is 13 and has begun to slow in the last year. She can't walk on hardwood or sand, occasionally can't get up without us manually adjusting her back legs, and has begun to pant a lot, constantly.

While investigating her panting, the vet discovered she has adenocarcinoma of an anal sac that has metasticized to a neaby lymph node. He is suggesting surgery + chemo, which would be $10,000. This would not solve the panting (which they believe is due to pain from bad osteoarthritis).

If we thought this would make her better and give her a few more years we would do it, but my worry is that at 13 she might not have long left, and I also worry about her quality of life if the panting means she is in strong pain. Mentally she still loves walks and her food and swimming, and seems happy at those times.

This is my first dog, and it is a big financial and emotional decision, so I thought I would reach out for some colective wisdom and advice.

Thanks
D


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am sorry you are faced with making this decision, if it were me, I'd get a second opinion. 

Did the Vet give you any indication how successful the surgery and treatment would be?


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to read that you are facing this diagnosis and decision with your precious girl.

I concur with what Carolina Mom writes above. I too would get a second opinion and suggest that you consider consulting with a holistic and/or homeopathic DVM who may be able to give you some alternate modalities of treatment both for the cancer, booting your girls immune system and for quality of life due to any pain. 

Sending hugs and best wishes.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry about this diagnosis. I also agree to get another opinion. It is a very personal and hard choice you will have to make. For me, considering the average lifespan, quality of life and financial resources and are all factors each loving owner must face and having the best advice about what to expect from your options can make it clearer.


----------



## CoopersMom16 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have gone to enormous lengths to save beloved pets. But those pets were young enough to have many years ahead of them. 13 years old is quite elderly for a Golden and your dog is already showing signs of it in being unable to stand without help and being in pain. Chemo can be hard on even healthy young pets and won't help with the increasing old age problems she will have. I would look into making her as comfortable as possible and shower her with love and attention. But I would not start chemo on an elderly pain ridden dog to maybe give her a few more months. But it is a very personal decision. I'm sorry it's one you have to make. Best wishes in whatever you decide.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I would also get a second opinion. Also, as far as the arthritis is concerned, do you live in a state where marijuana is legal? I use CBD oil for Chance and it's made a world of difference in his comfort level. He also has issues getting up and occasionally needs my help. With the oil, he moves better and his panting has lessened, so I know his pain level has diminished significantly. Here's what I use, (my sister buys it for me at her dispensary):

https://vetcbd.com/products/

I also use this product because we sell it at my shop:

https://www.treatibles.com/collections/shop/products/large-pumpkin

I also use the blueberry flavor.


----------



## Daniellesque (Sep 13, 2017)

What is your shop? We also live in the Bay Area.

Thanks everyone, we definitely need to ask a lot more questions.

Danielle


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The shop where I work is in Alameda.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Totally agree with you. Radio /chemo for 13,5 years is quite heavy also financially. I would opt for homeopathy or holistic solutions.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry about the diagnosis. I would try to consult with an oncologist if possible. My last dog was diagnosed with cancer at 12. There were several different options presented to me. It is indeed a very personal decision only you can make. What I can tell you is that my 12 year old had several surgeries, and always did fine with them - no problem with the anesthesia. If that helps in your decision at all.


----------

